# Sierra Road Session ride report



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I put in almost a full day's work at Sierra Road yesterday.

Before this, I have never done Sierra more than once. Now I know every inch of that road.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Very impressive.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

my knees ache just looking at the graph


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Join me for some Quimby/Clayton loops sometime. I think you'll have more fun than just going up and down! Or maybe not (but I do). Sometimes you'll find people training for those "death rides" on these loops.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Oh, here's the profile page:
http://app.strava.com/rides/342525

fc


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

This is amazing FC. I couldn't bring myself to do something like this. Perhaps looping around to Calaveras a couple of times.

But with you guys going nuts for footies I don't have to


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Fc.. you have truly inspired me... to get a compact crank! My knees also ache looking at that.

nicely done, plus the other 7k the rest of the weekend!


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

grrrah: compact = no excuses for no Quimby! That plus 11-28 or 11-32 and you can bomb down Clayton too...

When are you heading back to the east side?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

tosa said:


> grrrah: compact = no excuses for no Quimby! That plus 11-28 or 11-32 and you can bomb down Clayton too...
> 
> When are you heading back to the east side?


yesterday!  Should have called you, but it was a late saturday decision.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

grrrah said:


> Fc.. you have truly inspired me... to get a compact crank! My knees also ache looking at that.
> 
> nicely done, plus the other 7k the rest of the weekend!


Yeah, that was the greatest road cycling weekend ever!! I was never sore even as I rode every day. I was hella hungry though.

I just noticed that I'm using a cyclocross crank with a 36 small ring. It's pretty good for me and it's got room to shrink.

fc


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Some serious climbing going on Francois. You could carry the whole KOM effort by yourself with efforts like that.


----------

